# Melafix and stingrays?



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

so here is the scoop.
my new green aro has taken to picking on my 10" pbass.
his fins are a little tatered and am wondering if i can add melafix to the tank with a ray in it..
any one know if this is ok?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is fine, you can even adding aquarium salt as well. You also need extra air stone and its all good. I use it on my tank all the time and my female ray keep getting injure from the male. Remember to remove carbon and UV light turn off.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> It is fine, you can even adding aquarium salt as well. You also need extra air stone and its all good. I use it on my tank all the time and my female ray keep getting injure from the male. Remember to remove carbon and UV light turn off.


thanks for the quick response..


----------



## stingraylord (Jun 18, 2010)

I wouldn't use melafix or primafix as I lost 2 Rays when I did! Treating the fish and not the problem isn't going to help. The fins won't heal if the Aro keeps picking on the pbass. Separate the fish or add some other Dither fish. Just use salt and water changes.


----------

